# Polar Equine Inzone HRM



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Any reviews on the Polar Equine Inzone HRM? I just found it on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Polar-93039578-Equine-Inzone/dp/B0045OW1E0 It looks like a really good price compared to some other places I've looked. I'm determined to do at least one LD with my 19 yo Arab mare before she's too old for distance riding, and I figured a HRM would be a great tool to have while conditioning.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My biggest beef with Polar products is that the batteries in the monitors are NOT replaceable. Last I looked into it, they claimed you got 80 hours of battery life. 

Personally, I use V-Max monitors because I would much rather buy new batteries than a whole new unit!


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not too crazy about that part of it. Seems kind of cheap...my plain old Timex watch is waterproof and has a replaceable battery, so why can't a HRM?

Thanks for mentioning V-Max...I'm going to look into it and see if I can find a good deal on one of those. Which model do you have, and how has it worked for you?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know if the receivers themselves have a 'model' so to speak. I have a hand held and a for-the-saddle monitor w/leads that I inherited with my mare, so they are likely going on 10 years old. The watches still work but don't look anything like the one sold currently, but no idea on what they had been marketed as. One handheld is now literally held together with duct tape as parts of the rubber casing around the monitor itself has broken down with time (and after someone borrowed it and then threw it to the ground in a temper tantrum), but that sucker still works!

More recently I got a Garmin 310xt with the v-max setup. I love it.


----------

